# Favorite PH?



## OutWhey (Mar 9, 2011)

Who in here has ran or is running a PH?

I would like to hear some of your reviews and etc.

There are several members of the forum that have contacted me asking questions on PH's so I feel there should be a thread on this.

The only PHs I have used are from mrsupps.com.  The guys are incredible and offer top notch PHs such was Beastdrol, Dieselbolan, Katanadrol, and Helladrol.

Your goals would depend on which PH you would benefit the most from.

Members has noted HUGE gains and stregnth gains with Beastdrol.

Feel free to post any questions on PH's here as well.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## JG160 (Mar 11, 2011)

Cel P mag.  Only Ph I have used. 5 week cycle at 75 mg a day.  Used cycle assist and liver juice on cycle.  Serm pct following with  a natty test booster, creatine N.O product, BCAA and lots and lots of protein.  Overall product is solid.  Nothing crazy but i gained 10 solid pounds and am ready to enter pct in a week.  Gains have kinda dropped off after 4 weeks.  Will get blood work done following pct to make sure I am good to go.  As far as sides the compound was on the mild side. Only side was a little lethargy in week 2.  Diet was also solid 3000-3500 cal a day. Macros roughly 40/40/20.  Training was 10x10 and planning to go to 5x5 during pct.


----------



## bmlax222 (Mar 12, 2011)

Phera is a great product if you can find it


----------



## Robalo (Mar 12, 2011)

Ultra Mass Stack from APS was great (phera/tren combo). Got 16 pounds in 4 Weeks and felt great all the way thru.


----------



## bulldogz (Mar 12, 2011)

^^...I might have to try this stack since I have some left over AX phera layin around...

I did like SD, but now I like tren ph...makes me feel good overall and has/had good strength as far as a ph


----------



## Pitbull44 (Mar 12, 2011)

Ive tried Mdrol, Hdrol, and Spawn. By far i liked Trenavol-v by Chaparral Labs.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 12, 2011)

Epistane and Androhard.


----------



## djm6464 (Mar 12, 2011)

H A V O C

LG M1T was nuts but i was a newb, and would never again


----------



## bombboogie (Mar 12, 2011)

m5aa


----------



## smythst (Mar 13, 2011)

Personally, and therefore being completely subjective, I've just finished an excellent cycle of HDrol from CEL. It's my first cycle and I'm extremely happy, 4 weeks on 50/75/75/75, gained 10 Kg on the nail, and my BF is down 4%. 

Admittedly, I completely gave up booze (which was horrible, I'm Irish) and I was mega strict with my diet, especially on carb timings. That all said, I would thoroughly reccommend it. Just need to try and keep eating to maintain my gains before looking at something for my next cycle which will probably be something from Primordial's Androseries.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 13, 2011)

Mdroll had a huge effect on me, but as with any other oral I've used, the side effects (most notably mdrol and anavar), had the liver cramps on me. Also, I noticed a ton of water gain with orals.


----------



## OutWhey (Mar 13, 2011)

Go with beastdrol. It will work. Not saying Mdrol wont because I know people who have gotten results on it.....but the whole bunk batch thing just makes me want to stay away.


----------



## stevedav (Mar 13, 2011)

I would methodically recommend it. Just require to trial and hold consuming to sustain my profits before looking at certain thing for my next cycle which will likely be certain thing from Primordial Androgenic.


----------



## bassbusterfiss (Mar 14, 2011)

*Favorite PH*

I have only taken two.The first one I tried was FinaFlex 550 by Redefine Nutrition about two and half years ago. With it being my first i saw mega gains and strength.
The second one was Wicked 50 by Ammk gains and strength.Needed to stack with something but didn't have anything.
My bud used SUS LMG and got HUGE. To hard to find anymore.


----------



## cujo (Mar 14, 2011)

I liked Phera Plex. Although I am curious to give M1T ago


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 14, 2011)

1Tu from Nutrex back before the 1st ban. This is why im really looking forward to running Andromass and hope in some ways its like that, but it may even be better.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 14, 2011)

OutWhey said:


> Go with beastdrol. It will work. Not saying Mdrol wont because I know people who have gotten results on it.....but the whole bunk batch thing just makes me want to stay away.


 
Superdrol is a steroid, not a prohormone . .  just sayin'


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 14, 2011)

It is. But most of the phs out there worth anything are disguised as phs anyway.
Regardless, most of the stuff out there labelled as ph will be banned anyway...bullshit anyway.


theCaptn' said:


> Superdrol is a steroid, not a prohormone . .  just sayin'





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Mar 14, 2011)

If we're talking about true pro-hormones and not designer steroids we only sell *one* PH product and it would be my favorite 1-Andro Rx™ Pro-Hormone


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 14, 2011)

Havoc is also a steroid.


----------



## Laughter (Mar 28, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> 1Tu from Nutrex back before the 1st ban. This is why im really looking forward to running Andromass and hope in some ways its like that, but it may even be better.


 Bump^^^


----------



## |Z| (Mar 28, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Epistane and Androhard.



Epi and Hdrol are mine, never tried androhard yet 



|Z|


Orbit Nutrition Rep


----------



## weightslayer (Mar 28, 2011)

i have used hdrol, mdrol, p-plex, epi, superdrone (pp) methadrol extreme, and i just started super dmz rx......so far superdrone,  but i'll let you know after this one.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 28, 2011)

You guys make me feel so old.  Haven't tried the newer PH's.  I tried 1AD, transdermal 4AD, M1t.  For me anyway, the transdermal 4AD and M1t was very close to a later test enanthate, dbol cycle.


----------



## brato (Mar 29, 2011)

I gotta go HDrol on this, its good for 15lbs every time.


----------



## oufinny (Mar 29, 2011)

DMZ helped me blow up though the sides above 30 mgs were not pleasant.  Androhard is great, excellent boost in mood and sex drive along with strength though it won't pack on mass like some others.  DMZ is a steroid I know but I lump anything OTC into the PH/DS group.


----------



## crazy fruits (Mar 29, 2011)

i an on havoc plus stanodrol only on second week at moment so cant comment.think its going to be a good stack tho.


----------



## ELH (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm getting ready to start my first CEL Hdrol cycle. I'm hoping to be impressed with it. I only hear and see good things about it.


----------



## cross (Mar 30, 2011)

I have done HDrol and loved it, gained and kept 10 lbs of muscle and had very little side effects.  About 3rd week in I was starting to be constantly tired but just used the rest of my Jack3d and I was good to go.  Starting a cycle of ANDRODROL by Powerlab Nutrition in on April 1st.  Bought it from iconsupplements.com who are running 5% off all prohormones right now and arrived 2 days after I ordered it but wanted to start at the beginning of the month so I could keep track of everything easier.


----------



## Josh99 (Mar 30, 2011)

What is the difference between a ph and a steroid? I read the ph sticky but don't fully understand.


----------



## ELH (Mar 30, 2011)

Josh99 said:


> What is the difference between a ph and a steroid? I read the ph sticky but don't fully understand.



A ph has to convert to a steroid, a designer steroid like mdrol does not have to convert to anything because it is already an active steroid. I believe. 

Someone more experienced please elaborate if you can.


----------



## djm6464 (Mar 31, 2011)

^^^ you got it, a steroid is readily active....all the newer phs get weaker and weaker because of the amount of conversions they require

even now theres hormones that use grapefruit to increase absorption, all in the quest to catch up to gear


----------



## HATEFULone (Mar 31, 2011)

I like the old dermacrine transdermal alot.  Superdrol before all the clones.  Methyl tst and mega trn actually gave me some great strength gains with minimal sides.


----------



## |Z| (Mar 31, 2011)

did I mention I like epistane? 

I'll use this as a chance for a shameless plug that the big man got some more Epi products in, and I know I'm jumping on it for sure. 

Epistane and Hdrol have been my favorite cycles so far. Cyanostane (the original from AI) didnt do anything for me and 11-oxo was great but I'd only use it on a cut personally. Epi is awesome and Hdrol was a beast for me. 

|Z|

Orbit Nutrition Rep


----------



## oufinny (Apr 1, 2011)

|Z| said:


> did I mention I like epistane?
> 
> I'll use this as a chance for a shameless plug that the big man got some more Epi products in, and I know I'm jumping on it for sure.
> 
> ...



I agree on the Epi, it is a great steroid and considering how anabolic it is, very minimal on the sides unless you dose it really high.  Have not ran H-drol yet, I am sure I will eventually though I would just assume run real deal t-bol as it is not that hard to come by.


----------



## AznTomahawk (Apr 1, 2011)

I tend to like the "milder" stuff lol. Subjective wording there though.

Hdrol and Epi and well Tren(not really mild). The harsher stuff was nice but ran me down a bit too much even with help. Im ready to go back on.


----------

